# who has been lucky enough?



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

to see a baby pigeon hatching? One is hatching right now, it only just pecked a hole in the egg and I can see the tip of its beak moving!

I know i must leave it alone now, but its such a wonderfull thing to see!

I only noticed it because my hen is sitting on four eggs and i wanted to check she was comfortable so I moved her a little as she was sitting awkwardly.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It is an amazing sight to see a new life coming into our world. I have had the priviledge many times. I have also gotten frustrated when I was trying to watch and the parents just kept getting in the way.. It is hard not to want to push them off to get a better view.

Just curious, why is she on four eggs?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

almondman said:


> Just curious, why is she on four eggs?



This happened and 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/hi-can-anyone-advise-what-is-going-on-61412.html 

Spirit Wings was kind enough to advise me what to do.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! Sorry, I missed that thread. Enjoy your baby(s)?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I never saw a pigeon hatch, but have witnessed many hatchings of our Ring-necked Pheasant. Watching a life newly enter the world is truely a remmarkable experience!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen it many times, and it never gets boring.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

this is the first time i'm seeing it, the hen just came down for a quick drink so i went to see, the hole is a little bigger and the beak is still going at the edges, and there is what looks like part of a wing showing.

My instincts would be to help the baby out of the shell, it looks like such hard work, thank goodness i know that he must come out by himself, even if it takes hours, as human interference could kill them.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Michy said:


> I never saw a pigeon hatch, but have witnessed many hatchings of our Ring-necked Pheasant. Watching a life newly enter the world is truely a remmarkable experience!


how big are they, and how developed when first hatched?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

oh my goodness, it took such a long time, the baby only hatched a couple of minutes ago, I saw that he was almost out of the egg and it had split in two, so i eased the shell off his head and legs, he immediately scooted under the hen and she covered him up.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

They look and are about the same size as a small chicken hatchling. Eyes closed...fuzz. Totally helpless.


----------

